# Visiting USA from UK 2 months - Proof of ties?



## Narz (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi,

I'm planning my dream trip to the USA. I've always wanted to visit and finally decided to go ahead with it. I'll be staying with an American friend while I'm in the US so I don't need expensive hotels. I'll be bringing around 1000$ cash and approx. 6000$ in a bank account.

I'll be staying for around 60 days from August-October 2015. I know I can travel on the Visa Waiver Program but I'm worried about the border. I've seen a lot of horror stories of people being denied at the US border and I don't want that to happen to me. I'm so excited for my trip but I'm terrified too.

I will have a return ticket but I'm not sure what else I can prove. I don't own a house (live with family) nor do I own a car. I finished University in 2013 (business) and my plan was to setup my own business in 2015/2016 after my trip. Long story short my family are well-off and there's not been a requirement for me to work so I can't provide an employer letter.

Is there anything else I can provide? My bank is in the UK obviously, I have car insurance, two dogs and my entire family lives in the UK. I'm not sure if this is enough though? Or am I worrying about nothing?

Thanks so much!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If I were in your shoes, I would travel on Visa Waiver Program, as it seems to me you have nothing in your benefit that supports your ties to the UK.


----------



## Narz (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes I will be travelling on the VWP but what documents can I bring to prove strong ties in my home country?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Normally, people show that they have a job, a house, are enrolled fulltime in a study, ... Not a lot you can show. You will just have to cross your fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It could help if your friend (the one you'll be staying with) is meeting you at the airport. Make sure you have his/her mobile phone number so the Immigration people could contact them if there are questions. You may also want to give some thought to having a simple (but true) explanation of what you plan to do during two "whole" months in the US - sightseeing? "just visiting" or whatever else.

Actually, the better prepared you are for the question, the less likely it will be a problem.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Narz (Feb 8, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> It could help if your friend (the one you'll be staying with) is meeting you at the airport. Make sure you have his/her mobile phone number so the Immigration people could contact them if there are questions. You may also want to give some thought to having a simple (but true) explanation of what you plan to do during two "whole" months in the US - sightseeing? "just visiting" or whatever else.
> 
> Actually, the better prepared you are for the question, the less likely it will be a problem.
> Cheers,
> Bev


My friend will definitely be at the airport and will have a phone with him, he's fine to answer any questions (so are the family who also live with him).

I have a list of things I'll be doing, no shortage of that!


----------



## English (May 7, 2011)

I travelled on the visa waiver program/esta every year since 2000. I often stayed the full 90 days and just told the truth (visiting family). The only one time I had an issue was when I went for 3 months, came home for 6 weeks and then went back for 3 months. They questioned me more then but then I just said I was on a gap year and wanted to see more of the states/my uncle over there and it was fine. Never been denied and I've never overstayed or abused the system. It's all been fine. I'm now moving over on a spouse visa shortly. Just waiting for my interview to complete the process


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unless you have some skeletons in the closet there is no reason to be petrified about vacationing in the US. You are not the first nor the last tourist. If asked questions answer them truthfully. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Over the years the only question I've ever been asked, on any visa at all, is 'what will you be doing in the US?' I've answered, and been allowed entry.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Bellthorpe said:


> Over the years the only question I've ever been asked, on any visa at all, is 'what will you be doing in the US?' I've answered, and been allowed entry.


You've been lucky (or just hit the officers on good days). Even entering the US on a US passport I've been "grilled" (sort of) - or at least asked a bunch of questions that seemed kind of intrusive (given my jet-lagged state on arrival). 

You just have to answer honestly (and briefly) and avoid getting riled.

Actually, if you're prepared for the "intrusive" questions, chances are you'll have no reason to use any of the answers you've so carefully prepared.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree that you're unlikely to have problems.

In addition to the ideas mentioned, you can also bring a copy of your calendar truthfully listing all your upcoming appointments upon your return to the U.K. Appointments might include events involving friends or family (graduations, weddings, birthday parties, anniversary parties, etc.), college reunions, doctor and dentist visits, future vacations, a romantic dinner with a significant other, job interviews, taking your pet to the vet, a concert in London, babysitting your nieces and nephews, a science fiction convention in Glasgow, an appearance on a Channel 4 gameshow, etc., etc. If you keep such a calendar on your smartphone, that'll do, as long as you feel comfortable showing U.S. CBP your smartphone (only if they ask to see your calendar).


----------



## Narz (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------

